# Imha



## Sydney311 (Aug 22, 2012)

My 2 year old cat, Sydney, was brought to a 24hr facility near my home. She was barley opening her eyes and would just lay on her pillow (normally, she's a maniac chasing after my other two cats). The doctors said she was anemic and had a fever. They didn't know if it was from a parasite, an autoimmune, or felv/fiv in the bone ( she was already negative in the blood). After blood test after blood test, two blood transfusions, an ultrasound, X-ray, and finally a bone marrow biopsy, she was diagnosed with Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia (IMHA). The doctor put her on prednisolone for two weeks and then wanted to follow up with her. When we went back, they said she still had a fever and she wasnt responding to the prednisolone like they wanted her to. The doctor then added on another medicine, called Atopica. She's been on Atopica for two weeks tomorrow and still not much improvement. We had a scare with her a few days ago and brought her back to the vet because she was getting worse. The doctors say, to have patience, but there are no more treatment options if this doesn't work.


----------

